# '88 N/A z31 losing oil



## Joeyrb26 (Jan 7, 2016)

So clearly my car wants some attention. I've got an 88 N/A z31 and she runs like a top, never skips a beat (bone stock, completely original). At around 1500miles my oil pressure gauge starts to go down a tiny bit and since the dip sticks are a pain to read I just drained it because new oil couldn't hurt. Oils pretty dark but my real concern was the lack of oil.. It only had around 2.5 quarts in it! Obviously something going wrong, so I filled her back up to 4.5 quarts used Castrol GTX 10w30 as always and gave her another go. Got it pretty high in the rpm down the road and no blue smoke whatsoever. And the only thing it leaks right now is the dextron in the power steering system (buying all new hoses and a pump for when I pull it out of storage. Perks of working for a Nissan dealership). I'm mostly looking to see if somebody has had similar problems so I can address that specific problem first. If not I plan to do the waterpump, thermostat, coolant flush (timeing belt too cause why not) because it must be getting too hot in there or something. Also my cat is clogged which could be unrelated but if I get it up there (5k rpm) it'll smoke greyish black and smell terrible but not like oil. I'm not sure if the clogged cat could have anything to do with it (too much back pressure maybe?) Any help or advice would be highly appreciated!


----------

